
IBM using quantum optimization for transaction settlement with Barclays - utopian3
https://twitter.com/quantumVerd/status/1204533563162447873
======
utopian3
This is a claim by IBM at the recent Q2B19 in San Jose... I would have
preferred to editorialize this as a "claim", but didn't per HN's rules.

